# Roxio Creator DE 10.2



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

I just picked this up and installed it on my computer. I want to burn some DVDs and some image for an update disc. HOwever, upon starting it, the program just freezes. It doesn't do anything. I look up task manager and the program is "Not Responding". I just installed it so I don't know what the issue is....any suggestions?


----------



## supersesam (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you using any other DVD-burning software? There might be some conflict with registries. Try unistalling all of them (clean reg-keys) and install Roxio again.


----------

